
Classic mistakes in the software industry (1996) - alanfranz
https://stevemcconnell.com/articles/classic-mistakes/
======
alanfranz
I was astonished by how much they're still relevant nowadays. And many of
them, while the article is from the 90s, were identified in the 80s!

